# Suburbs Classification in NSW



## zachn10 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,

I am still waiting my visa to be granted. Meanwhile, i did my research regarding the suburbs to live in. My option now is limited to 10 suburbs (taking into consideration several criterias) : Revesby, Riverwood, Padstow, Belfield, Crodon, Crodon Park, Narwee, Kingsgrove,East Hills, Canterburry.

Can you help me please classify these suburbs from best to worst, for a family with 2 kids ( 5 and 1 year old).

The reply from people who already live in sydney is highly appreicated.

Thank you.


----------

